# Coffee recommendations for hario dippers and aeropress



## mattpitts74 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi There

I have been using a hario dipper and areopress for a while now, mainly just with my espresso blends, but I was wondering if people could give me some reccomendations for other coffees that work well with these two brewing methods?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, the Hario might be good for bringing out sweet juicy flavours of a coffee, the Aeropress can be used so many ways that you can get radically different cup profiles depending on what you do with it...used the most common ways it can be safer, hassle free brewer & provide a cup with a good body. I guess, have a think about the kinds of flavours you would like to find in the coffee (floral, berry like flavours, chocolate, acidity etc.) and have a browse a few roaster's (Hasbean, Squaremile, James Gourmet, etc.) sites until you happen upon something that piques your interest? If you have a flavour profile in mind then maybe someone here can point you in that direction, likewise with Aeropress techniques that might take a brew more in that particular direction?


----------

